# aim club



## Charper2013 (Jun 5, 2009)

I just got AIM today and love it.. I wanna have a huge list of TPuers in my friends list for conatc.. I love iming.. Post your emails here! mine is charper2013@yahoo.com ... Idk but thats what i sign in with on aim


----------



## denice25 (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks for posting....


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 5, 2009)

denice25 said:


> thanks for posting....



lol wut? Anywho, you can add me on to aim - raidmax666


----------

